# Help with axolotl



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's an interesting thing. 

On Tuesday, I bought an axolotl. I also bought 4 fair sized black ruby barbs that I was told should be fine with the axo. Well... by morning 1, one was gone, by the evening 2 were gone. The second morning (Thursday) he had a 3rd one in his mouth with just the tail sticking out. I let him be, since the fish was dead, but by the time I came home from work, he was still just sitting there with it in his mouth. I grabbed tongs and tried to remove it, but he wasn't letting go, so again, I left it.

So... now it's day 3 with this fish in his mouth. 

I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to hurt him, and I don't want him to die because of it,


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

hm, I'm going to assume he is full so hes waiting to digest before he fully swallows. Only a hypothesis though. whats teh temp in your tank? higher temp makes him digest faster, but be weary because it can also cause him stress. he did eat two barbs in a very small time frames. Also, no fish should ever be kept with an axolotl. 

Are his gills curved and pointed forward? that usually means stress. also a curved tail. look for these signs ans try and wait it out. i wouldn't force it out of his mouth unless you feel it is legitimately stuck in his throat.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

He ate the first 2 in 24hours, so I assumed he'd be pretty full. I've kept an axo before, but not with fish, when I asked BA the guy told me anything that was bigger and fast and top-mid swimming, so yeah no fish anymore~

I'll keep an eye on him, he seems pretty happy and relaxed otherwise (ar at least was this morning before I left for work).


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

KaylaBot said:


> He ate the first 2 in 24hours, so I assumed he'd be pretty full. I've kept an axo before, but not with fish, when I asked BA the guy told me anything that was bigger and fast and top-mid swimming, so yeah no fish anymore~
> 
> I'll keep an eye on him, he seems pretty happy and relaxed otherwise (ar at least was this morning before I left for work).


I wouldn't worry. They do take a long time to digest (2-3 days). Indeed, they will actually throw up food that takes too long to digest and may spoil (develop bad bacteria) in their tummies.

How old is your Axie? (Or how large?) Adults eat less frequently than juvies.

k.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I tried to keep some clouds with my paddletail, thinking ohhh they are fast enough... Nope. That PT tracked and cornered those minnows in no time.....

I hope your little dude will be okay!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

He's about 6-7 inches. He still has it, but he's pretty chill so... I guess no big deal right now.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

KaylaBot said:


> He's about 6-7 inches. He still has it, but he's pretty chill so... I guess no big deal right now.


Ok. So just a hungry juvenille. Doesn't sound like the axie is in distress. A pic might be helpful or kinda cute at the very least.

k.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

I did take a picture, but couldn't find my camera cable to upload it, I will try to find it tonight.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

He should be ok as minnows and shrimp and worms are their natural food.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Still in there as of this morning. This pic was taken this morning.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

KaylaBot said:


> Still in there as of this morning. This pic was taken this morning.


He looks pretty proud of himself!

Has he pooped since the first two? What does his stomach look like?

He doesn't look stressed. He should be able to spit it up no problem if he has to. Give it a day and then reassess. How many days now?

k.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

No major poops if he has. Though I'm usually rushed in the mornings so maybe I didn't notice. Stomach looks fairly normal. He doesn't seem bloated or anything. 

And it's been since Thursday morning so..4 days.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

KaylaBot said:


> No major poops if he has. Though I'm usually rushed in the mornings so maybe I didn't notice. Stomach looks fairly normal. He doesn't seem bloated or anything.
> 
> And it's been since Thursday morning so..4 days.


That's actually a good sign. He is still processing those first two fish. You would (will) notice a good sized jelly bean like poop.

Continue to monitor.

k.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay! Got home from work and he spit it out! Guess he got sick of it lol


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah, judging from the picture, your axolotl looked nice and healthy. the gills weren't curled or anything. is that a leusistic one?


----------

